# Barking After Neutering?



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi folks! 

My 1-yr old Mr. Olive just got neutered. His behavior has changed somewhat since the surgery and I was hoping to hear a bit about others' experiences. Prior to his surgery, he was relatively quiet - we live in an apartment building and he would occasionally let out a single bark or two when a dog passed in the hall. But since we removed his cone, he's been barking A LOT more. He barks in the night at people in the hall. He barks at length when guests arrive at the apartment. He barks at us when he gets excited. 

Furthermore, Mr. O peed on the bed last night which he's NEVER done. I think he might've been under the weather because the next day he puked in the morning and slept all day. I'm not super stressed about the peeing, just a strange turn of events. 

My questions are these: Has anyone successfully trained their dog to bark less and if so, how? Is his change in behavior normal? 

Thanks!
Hannah


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would have him checked by your vet.


----------

